# Removing Ultegra pedals for SPD?? Is this total sacrilege or just nuts??



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi folks

I have a conundrum. I figure you guys would be the best folks to ask. Background: In the last month I've decided I wanted to get back into recreational riding. I was pretty avid in the 1990s in my teens but have been out since 2000.

In the last month I've bought (all off Kijiji) a decent hybrid for the wife, a low-end road bike for myself, and a kiddie bike trailer to tow the young one. I've attached the kiddie trailer to my roadie (triple in front, thank god) and am happy with the set-up. Problem is with the trailer in tow, I can't get that sprint feeling going on the road bike, so I decided to get a 2nd road bike just for athletic use. So I bought a really decent pretty-high-end bike this past week that's fit with Ultegra throughout (sweet drivetrain!).

Problem is this. I bought a low end brand new pair of SPD mountain shoes for the two first bikes, as well as a brand new SPD/flat pedals to put on the first roadie (the hybrid already had SPD). So I'm outfit in SPD. The newest bike though, has ultegra pedals. I could just buy a 2nd pair of road shoes for the 2nd bike, but I really want the same system for my two roadies. I don't expect to ride the hybrid much.

So the thought has occurred for me to switch out the ultegra to SPD - that would be the least complicated/expensive move. Otherwise, I'll have to get (1) new road shoes, (2) new SPD SL pedals (for the first roadie), and (3) discard my unused mountain shoes which I won't end up wearing. If I just add the latest roadie into my current SPD system, I just need to get new pedals for the newest bike. One is a lot more complicated than the other, and I've already spent way more than I thought I would on all this, and I want to get all this resolved yesterday so I can ride my new bike!

The only issue is, the newest bike is what really gets me excited - like I can't wait to get on it and bike around. Problem is, I'm taking a perfectly good 1000-dollar ultegra ride, and removing the pedals and turning it into something it wasn't designed to be (SPD system). I haven't actually busted out the new SPD pedals yet so I have no idea how they feel as I've never used them before (I only have experience with old-school LOOK pedals actually), so I'm concerned I'll be ruining my ride by switching my Ultegra pedals. Are these concerns warranted or am I just thinking too much?? My priority is to not ruin my high-end ride!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

armstrong said:


> so I'm concerned I'll be ruining my ride by switching my Ultegra pedals. Are these concerns warranted or am I just thinking too much?? My priority is to not ruin my high-end ride!


Just put on SPD's and be done with it. Your ride won't be ruined. You won't notice a difference. Search the forum, lots of us run SPD's on our road bikes. It's common with those who MTB as well.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

I use SPD pedals on my road bike. A520 road bike specific SPD pedals (single sided,larger platform, and lighter). I use the the same mtb shoes I ride the trails with. It is nice to have same feel on both bikes.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I use the double sided spd pedals on my Madone 5.2 with Ultegra drive train. I don't think it detracts from the ride at all. In fact makes the overall experience better because I can walk in the shoes. Given your circumstances it's really a no brainer to switch.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Don't sweat it. Get A520s, or the Ultegra-level A600s.

The fashion police may not like you, but you can always challenge them to a little walk.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with the other responses. A520's work great for me on my road bike and I use the same shoes with my M520 equipped MTB. Put the SPD pedals on your bike and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Quote: "I'm taking a perfectly good 1000-dollar ultegra ride, and removing the pedals and turning it into something it wasn't designed to be (SPD system)."

Your bike is not designed around pedals. Use whatever you like/want.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

OK - I watched this vid on youtube (SPD Shimano Clipless Pedals, SPD Shimano Clipless Pedals - YouTube) and learned all about SPD so I'm definitely comfortable/excited about trying them. I'm on board. I guess my apprehension was I didn't know anything about them but they are basically a mini-version of Look pedals I'm familiar with, so that alleviates my concerns. 

Question. I recently bought A530s. The cleats that came with in are in the first photo. Reading through the packaging it says SM-SH56. The next pic are of the pedals, they say A530. The next photo is a used pedal and it says M525. The next pic is the same pedal, overhead view. Are my cleats compatible with the M525?


View attachment 285171
View attachment 285172
View attachment 285173
View attachment 285174


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

brucew said:


> Don't sweat it. Get A520s, or the Ultegra-level A600s.


Is the A520 and the A600 basically the same pedal, just heavier? The A600 goes for about twice amount the A520 does.


----------



## Mace2180 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ahh the questions. You have been bitten bad my friend. I give you a year and you will have a garage full of parts like the rest of us!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

sacrilege is removing the Ultegra pedals and replacing it with platforms. 

If the platforms have clips and you use them... also acceptable.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

I ended up biting the bullet and going SPD and buying the A600 for the 2nd road bike, and A530 on the other two bikes. I wavered a bit between the A600 and A520, but I figured I wanted to be "proud" of my road bike, so I went with the "best" stuff for it even though I probably wouldn't have noticed the actual difference when riding. Yes I have been bitten.

This is the "high end" bike I bought as it was purchased off Kijiji (pic by seller).
View attachment 285321

And the "low end" bike. The pedals/stem/seat position are work in progress:
View attachment 285323


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

And for the wifey:
View attachment 285324

Three bikes in three weeks. My last bike I sold in 2000.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm trying to buy SPD SL cleats off ebay. What is the "float" in degrees referring to? I see fixed, then things like 6 degrees. What should I get?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

armstrong said:


> I'm trying to buy SPD SL cleats off ebay. What is the "float" in degrees referring to? I see fixed, then things like 6 degrees. What should I get?


rotational float, how much the cleat can "freely" rotate in the pedal.

What should you get? The one with float. Only select people have the leg geometry to fully utilize no-float without destroying their knees


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Do you know if a "fixed float" cleat is a float or no-float?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

armstrong said:


> Do you know if a "fixed float" cleat is a float or no-float?


This is what you want:
Amazon.com: Shimano SM-SH11 Road Pedal Cleat: Sports & Outdoors

EDIT: Fixed float means the degree of float is fixed. In the above example, float is fixed at 6 degrees.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

armstrong said:


> Do you know if a "fixed float" cleat is a float or no-float?


Fixed float means no float


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

I originally started on A520s when I went clipless on my older bike to try it out and see how I liked it. With the new road bike, I'm on SPD-SLs so I'll offer a few points/observations from a newbie comparing the two.

-The shoe matters: SPD 2-bolt cleats on my PI All Road IIs were great, easy to clip in and out of an walk around in, plus if I missed clipping in I could hook the raised heel portion on the pedal and keep up speed so I wouldn't slow down, wobble, and tip over. On a pair of Shimano RO88s (2 and 3 bolt compatible) now and used a spare set of SPD cleats I had (All Road IIs got cleat destroyed and bolt stripped out) and it was the exact opposite. No back up if I flipped the pedal over, not stable at all when walking even short distances. Now on RO88s with 3-bolt SPD-SL cleats and it's a whole lot better: Easier to clip in, easier to walk in, more stable platform to pedal in, only downside is unclipping feels odd but I've only got about 80 miles on them compared to the 500+ on the SPDs.

-Figure out if you plan on walking in them: The SPDs on a MTB/commuter shoe are very comfortable and stable to walk in, SPD-SLs on a road shoe are stable, but not something I'd wear into the coffee shop or corner market to run an errand out on a ride.

-To hell with what anyone else thinks about SPD pedals on a road bike. Last I checked, it was _your_ bike so enjoy it how _you_ like. 
Hope this helps! Some of it I look back on now and think "Well duh.." but a lot of it was so new and it can get a bit much at times. :thumbsup:


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

armstrong said:


> I'm trying to buy SPD SL cleats off ebay. What is the "float" in degrees referring to? I see fixed, then things like 6 degrees. What should I get?


Wow... I'm confused. I thought you said you went SPD on all bikes... now you're trying to buy SPD-SL cleats on eBay?? You should be buying SPD cleats! SH-51 (lateral release) or SH-56 (multiple release)


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

redcon1 said:


> Wow... I'm confused. I thought you said you went SPD on all bikes... now you're trying to buy SPD-SL cleats on eBay?? You should be buying SPD cleats! SH-51 (lateral release) or SH-56 (multiple release)


I'm thinking of keeping one in SPD SL and one in SPD after all. I still haven't decided on everything. I thought I would be doing walking/touring with my bike, but speaking with my wife, it doesn't look like that'll happen (i.e. I probably won't be walking around much with my bike shoes on, so that changes things). 

I ended up looking at a shoe 5 mins away and after 15 mins, decided to buy it ($60 for brand new R106L that someone bought in the wrong size but happened to be my size). If I get the cleat, then I'm good to go on the race bike, so that's why I'm thinking of just leaving it with the ultegra pedals on. So the circumstances have changed, namely, I probably won't need to walk in my shoes, and I got a nice pair of road shoes for a price I couldn't pass on.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

armstrong said:


> I'm thinking of keeping one in SPD SL and one in SPD after all. I still haven't decided on everything. I thought I would be doing walking/touring with my bike, but speaking with my wife, it doesn't look like that'll happen (i.e. I probably won't be walking around much with my bike shoes on, so that changes things).
> 
> I ended up looking at a shoe 5 mins away and after 15 mins, decided to buy it ($60 for brand new R106L that someone bought in the wrong size but happened to be my size). If I get the cleat, then I'm good to go on the race bike, so that's why I'm thinking of just leaving it with the ultegra pedals on. So the circumstances have changed, namely, I probably won't need to walk in my shoes, and I got a nice pair of road shoes for a price I couldn't pass on.


Ah, got it, now i see why you need SPD-SL cleats. Also sounds like a great deal on the road shoes.

Float is really personal preference but I prefer the 6deg float cleat, kinder on my knees.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

Mace2180 said:


> Ahh the questions. You have been bitten bad my friend. I give you a year and you will have a garage full of parts like the rest of us!



A year ? It only took me 4 months.  Anyone want to buy some slightly used outdated parts ? lol


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

cyclintruckin said:


> A year ? It only took me 4 months.  Anyone want to buy some slightly used outdated parts ? lol


I'm about a week and a half into road bike ownership and have a set of takeoff wheels/cassette (Oval 330s with 105 cassette, never used) and a Selle X1 saddle. Got things that work better for me (Pachyderm status :blush2 and now planning on riding and selling these parts. I have a feeling this will be an addiction.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

DasBoost said:


> I'm about a week and a half into road bike ownership and have a set of takeoff wheels/cassette (Oval 330s with 105 cassette, never used) and a Selle X1 saddle. Got things that work better for me (Pachyderm status :blush2 and now planning on riding and selling these parts. I have a feeling this will be an addiction.


It is addictive I am no longer allowed on fleabay. Pachyderm lol I like that better than Clydesdale.  I call my hybrid the steamroller because that what it sounds like with me on it.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

cyclintruckin said:


> It is addictive I am no longer allowed on fleabay. Pachyderm lol I like that better than Clydesdale.  I call my hybrid the steamroller because that what it sounds like with me on it.


I haven't been on eBay in over a year. Luckily, I'm broke, whew!:nonod: I was reading a Clyde-specific site that was linked here during my pre-purchase lurking phase on this site when I read the Pachyderm term. 

So far I'm lucky in that every time I pass by the bike I get that 'Christmas Morning' feeling and the urge to ride despite things like work getting in the way. Just now trying to sell take-off parts to someone that can use them since they won't be needed by me (little too husky for 20/24 wheels it seems according to local shops and different wheelbuilders). Might try the classifieds here.

*On topic:* OP, I'm curious to hear your thoughts/comparisons on the SPD-SL and SPD systems. I liked SPD at first, but switching over to a stiffer road-specific shoe and SPD-SL feels like a definite upgrade.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Just curious - if you buy a full pedal/cleat set, what is the float of the cleats? Say, this item? It says it includes SPD SL SM-SH11 cleats like what the poster above suggested. Is this the right amount of float? Is float specific to a cleat model number?Shimano Silver Bicycle Pedals PD R540 SPD SL Road Bike Clipless Pedals | eBay

>_Ahh the questions. You have been bitten bad my friend. I give you a year and you will have a garage full of parts like the rest of us!_

I was planning on one pair of shoes and either SPD or SPD SL for both bikes. I"ll now have two pairs of shoes, and can outfit either bike in SPD or SPD SL. 

> I'm curious to hear your thoughts/comparisons on the SPD-SL and SPD systems. I liked SPD at first, but switching over to a stiffer road-specific shoe and SPD-SL feels like a definite upgrade.

I used to bike on the old Look system, which I think compares similarly to SPD SL, so I am familiar with it. We'll see what I think of the SPD SL system once I get the pedals switched up.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

On the topic of pedals...

Is there any good "flat" pedals anyone can recommend? My wife doesn't want to try any pedal system. I have a pair of pedals for the hybrid but just wondering if there's anything better than just the crap pedals I have.

As well, any good "kickstands" on the market? (I'm embarrassed to ask this here, but she'll benefit with one).


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

One more thing...

How much of a problem is "stripping" of threads for cranks/pedals? I've got Tiagra cranks with flat pedals now. I'm pretty sure it had other pedals before. Is there any risk of damage to the crank if I remove them and put a SPD pedal on? What if I, further on, remove the SPD to switch to SPD SL? How much can cranks tolerate switching of pedals? I imagine the quality of the crank (e.g. Tiagara vs DA) matters.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

I finally a few months ago went with Look Quartz mountain bike pedals with Specialized mountain bike shoes on both the roady and hybrid. I needed to be able to walk around as well as ride. I got a deal on one pair of pedals at the LBS and found the same deal on fleabay for the second set figured I couldn't go wrong getting them for $39.00pr. So far I like the combo, have been on 30 mile rides and my feet and knees are fine. Even though the shoes to me are a bit heavy compared to toe clips and my running shoes. I can't tell any performance difference between the clipless and toe clips other than now I guess I look updated. I had my first fall over 2 months after having them, I got too comfortable in my ability and "boop" fell right over smashing my phone screen.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

armstrong said:


> Just curious - if you buy a full pedal/cleat set, what is the float of the cleats? Say, this item? It says it includes SPD SL SM-SH11 cleats like what the poster above suggested. Is this the right amount of float? * Is float specific to a cleat model number?*Shimano Silver Bicycle Pedals PD R540 SPD SL Road Bike Clipless Pedals | eBay


Yes, the SM-SH11's allow for 6 degrees of float. Obviously, the pedal they're attached to has to be compatible (Shimano SPD-SL), but the specific model pedal doesn't change float.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

armstrong said:


> One more thing...
> 
> How much of a problem is "stripping" of threads for cranks/pedals? I've got Tiagra cranks with flat pedals now. I'm pretty sure it had other pedals before. Is there any risk of damage to the crank if I remove them and put a SPD pedal on? What if I, further on, remove the SPD to switch to SPD SL? How much can cranks tolerate switching of pedals? I imagine the quality of the crank (e.g. Tiagara vs DA) matters.


Just be careful not to cross thread and you'll have no problems switching pedals.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 16, 2008)

armstrong said:


> On the topic of pedals...
> 
> Is there any good "flat" pedals anyone can recommend? My wife doesn't want to try any pedal system. I have a pair of pedals for the hybrid but just wondering if there's anything better than just the crap pedals I have.
> 
> As well, any good "kickstands" on the market? (I'm embarrassed to ask this here, but she'll benefit with one).


MKS Sylvan pedals are on my wife's Dolce, she loves them....I also have a pair on my 80's Columbus frame Bianchi, and I love em too!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

tlg said:


> Just put on SPD's and be done with it. Your ride won't be ruined. You won't notice a difference. Search the forum, lots of us run SPD's on our road bikes. It's common with those who MTB as well.


I'm this. Time ATAC mtb with Spec Expert MTB shoes.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

>Just be careful not to cross thread and you'll have no problems switching pedals.

Yeah big time. Had a LBS do it for me last weekend. Was a cinch. Was afraid about stripping of threads probably cause of my first Canadian Tire bike when I was 10 - road it till the pedal came off.

>*On topic:* OP, I'm curious to hear your thoughts/comparisons on the SPD-SL and SPD systems. I liked SPD at first, but switching over to a stiffer road-specific shoe and SPD-SL feels like a definite upgrade.

I'll get back to you about SPD-SL (still didn't get cleats yet), but I clipped into SPD last night for the first time. I used the Look system as a teenager, but that was over 10 years ago, and the last time I clipped into a bike. Anyways - I was totally a fish out of water. I attempted maybe 15 times L and R trying to clip in before I managed to. I didn't have the "feel" of where my foot should be to clip in (the front little curved thing is much smaller than in the road systems, but you guys know that). But after a while, I seemed to be getting in most of the time, so I think I'll catch on. Kinda cool to be clipped in - love that feeling.

Q: When I clipped in, my foot seems to have a bit of play while clipped in. Like, while clipped in, my shoes are able to twist a little - maybe about 1.5 cm movement side to side if measured by how much distance the ankle moves (don't know didn't measure, but at least a few degrees). I can't remember if my old Look pedals did this, but my memory tells me no (or is that my downhill skiis??). Anyways - is there supposed to be a bit of twisting? I had thought (or perhaps misremembered) that once clipped in, its fixed. I put the tension of the SPD pedal spring to the lowest, and put my cleats on exactly as described in this video:

SPD Shimano Clipless Pedals - YouTube


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

2 questions, one related to the thread one not (I post here rather than start a new thread)

I repost the first question from above cause no one answered it yet. It's regarding SPD.

Q: When I clipped in, my foot seems to have a bit of play while clipped in. Like, while clipped in, my shoes are able to twist a little - maybe about 1.5 cm movement side to side if measured by how much distance the ankle moves (don't know didn't measure, but at least a few degrees). I can't remember if my old Look pedals did this, but my memory tells me no (or is that my downhill skiis??). Anyways - is there supposed to be a bit of twisting? I had thought (or perhaps misremembered) that once clipped in, its fixed. I put the tension of the SPD pedal spring to the lowest, and put my cleats on exactly as described in this video:

SPD Shimano Clipless Pedals - YouTube

Q2: Do some handlebars not need handlebar tape? Anyone familiar with Cinelli Ram such as this:

Cinelli RAM Bianca Solo Carbon Bar 31 8 40cm CLOSEOUT | eBay

I can't figure out if it needs handlebar tape. It doesn't seem to (??).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Q1: that's called float


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Answer to Q #2: Per the products description, there are areas with gel strips, but the bars require taping.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Armstrong:


tednugent said:


> Q1: that's called float


Float is built into the cleat so there's a bit of movement available if you shift position or if your foot moves around. Shimano makes fixed (0*) and their normal (6*, 3* each way) cleats so if you don't like the float and have your cleat position dialed in how you want it and don't want your foot to move you can go with those as well. In SPD_SL cleats, it's the model with the red rubber wear tabs. SPD: I think it's the silver cleats with black hardware, but am not 100% sure.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

DasBoost said:


> Armstrong:
> 
> 
> Float is built into the cleat so there's a bit of movement available if you shift position or if your foot moves around. Shimano makes fixed (0*) and their normal (6*, 3* each way) cleats so if you don't like the float and have your cleat position dialed in how you want it and don't want your foot to move you can go with those as well. In SPD_SL cleats, it's the model with the red rubber wear tabs. SPD: I think it's the silver cleats with black hardware, but am not 100% sure.


Thanks. That explains it. I guess I'm OK with float although I'm pretty sure my old LOOKs were non-float.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

DasBoost said:


> Armstrong:
> 
> 
> Float is built into the cleat so there's a bit of movement available if you shift position or if your foot moves around. Shimano makes fixed (0*) and their normal (6*, 3* each way) cleats so if you don't like the float and have your cleat position dialed in how you want it and don't want your foot to move you can go with those as well. In SPD_SL cleats, it's the model with the red rubber wear tabs. SPD: I think it's the silver cleats with black hardware, but am not 100% sure.


For SPD, there are 2 cleats... both have float. You have the standard one, and the other one is a "multi-release" cleat. The SPD float is something like 4.5°


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

armstrong said:


> I'm thinking of keeping one in SPD SL and one in SPD after all. I still haven't decided on everything. ...


Like they said...stop 'researching' for the optimum solution. No one is watching or grading or even cares. You're over thinking the situation. Put SPDs on them all and be done with it. The idea is to get out and ride, not optimize the gear. I'm guilty of doing this at times...I know!
:thumbsup:


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

tednugent said:


> For SPD, there are 2 cleats... both have float. You have the standard one, and the other one is a "multi-release" cleat. The SPD float is something like 4.5°


Saw that this morning when I went to look it up, just forgot to edit my post. Thanks!


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

armstrong said:


> Thanks. That explains it. I guess I'm OK with float although I'm pretty sure my old LOOKs were non-float.


Float's not bad from my (so far) limited experience with clipless pedals and cleats; it's nice if you're changing position in the saddle and your legs adjust with it. Only time it's ever felt weird or a bit unnerving has been when I'll stand up out of the saddle and you feel that slight instant of your feet shifting. More comfortable with it now but that little tinge in the back of your mind about "Am I _really_ clipped in?" Haha.


----------

